# House Renovation and Extension



## DrEskimo

Come across a few threads of house renovations on here, so thought I would document mine for anyone interested.

Bought this little 2 bed Victorian terraced back in Feb last year with my GF. Its our second property, but having lived in a brand new flat for 3yrs, it certainly was a new challenge!

Here are some photos from when we bought it last year. Been lived in for about 20yrs and hadn't been touched in all that time. On the surface it looks in pretty good nick, but upon closer inspection, there was a lot of damp, front door doesn't fit properly, horrible green cladding (first thing we painted when we moved in...!) and they had replaced the windows with PVC double glazing, which really wasn't in keeping with the properties character. Garden was a state too...















The plan when buying it was to renovate the main part of the house by removing the chimney in the front room (small brick one) in order to move the stairs from the middle of the house (where the green cladding is) and put it against the wall where the current small brick chimney is and open out the whole downstairs. Upstairs, we want to also remove the large chimney stack that is out of shot to free up more room and turn that small dressing room into an en suite.

At the back, we put in planning to tear down the whole of that horrible flat roof rendered extension (likely done sometime in the 50s) and extend right out to the boundary and have a bathroom and big kitchen opening out into the garden.

After a year of planning and architects, we got approval and started this month!


----------



## DrEskimo

So before christmas me and the GF (mainly the GF....) stripped all the walls back, stripped the garden and moved in to her parents house ready for the builders to come in.


----------



## DrEskimo

One week into the build and the builders had torn down the old extension and placed all the supports ready for removing the first floor internal wall, the small chimney over both floors and the large chimney on the second floor.





2 weeks in as of today, and the digger is in (had to get it through the front door!) and the internal wall and both chimneys are out...!







To say I am happy with the builders I have on the job is an understatement...! Always there, working amazingly fast and better still, tidy up after themselves. By this rate the footings will be dug next week and the foundations will be ready for building the extension the week after!


----------



## Hereisphilly

Nice project you've got there, interested to see how it all progresses, inc moving the stairs which can't be a small job!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

lovely looking house that and looks like it has plenty of character too! cant wait to see the progress on this! like you have said in your plans it just needs a few tweaks and modernising, good luck dude! :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Wow lots done looking forward to seeing developments


----------



## Alan W

Great house and project and looking forward to future updates. :thumb:

What is the timescale for the works to be completed?

Alan W


----------



## JordanE

looks like a good house before you started. 
its a shame about ripping out the period feature of the fire place. 
i currently live in a new build and its lack of character upsets me lol


----------



## DrEskimo

JordanE said:


> looks like a good house before you started.
> its a shame about ripping out the period feature of the fire place.
> i currently live in a new build and its lack of character upsets me lol





Alan W said:


> Great house and project and looking forward to future updates. :thumb:
> 
> What is the timescale for the works to be completed?
> 
> Alan W





LewisChadwick7 said:


> lovely looking house that and looks like it has plenty of character too! cant wait to see the progress on this! like you have said in your plans it just needs a few tweaks and modernising, good luck dude! :thumb:


Cheers! Yea it is a very sweet house with lots of charm. When we moved in it was immediately obvious that the front room just wasn't big enough and the kitchen couldn't even fit full size units in each size, so opening up the downstairs and extending the kitchen was needed. The bathroom at the bottom of the kitchen was a pain too and had no insulation or damp course, so needed to be stripped and rebuilt. Having showers in there was horrible...!

I must admit, seeing it last night does make me nervous that we may strip out some of its character, but we will replacing the windows with timber sash, keeping wooden flooring downstairs and fitting a traditional style kitchen with butler sink and the like. Will also have lots to root lights on the left side of the pitch for the extension so light will be amazing as sun steams down that side nearly all day. Hopefully we will just open it out with more space, modernise it a bit and get it back to its former glory.

Contractor reckons it will be done in about 4months.

As for the fireplace, we are keeping the large stack downstairs, but unfortunately the mantel got damaged trying to remove it. I wasn't overly keen on it so will be looking at ideas of what to replace it with.


----------



## DrEskimo

A weekly update, stairs are out!

View from the front door:



View from the back of the living room:



Miss Eskimo wouldn't get out the way...! Liking the open plan. Space is really nice!

Here is front chimney completely out and the wall where the stairs will be now:



Here is half the big chimney out in the master bedroom:



Visited this place in Leicester, which was lovely, and its given us inspiration to get this wood burning stove to put in the chimney in the living room:










Outside, digging the foundations is going well too. God knows how they are shifting all this dirt, but glad it's them and not me....


----------



## DrEskimo

Right update time....been a rather eventful couple of weeks with the build...!

So the footings were dug and filled at the beginning of last week and all looked well:



As you can see the footings goes right up to the boundary (along the path of our neighbours) ready for the wall to be built along the boundary as per the plans.

Everything looked like it was well on course and most of the brick work should of been completed by the end of last week. We had some time on Friday so popped over and the first thing we notice is that the wall is a good foot or so away from the boundary...

As you can imagine, we were a bit perplexed...we told the contractor of our worries and asked why the wall wasn't on the boundary as in the plans and didnt really get much of an answer. We realised that since the wall was about 4ft high and all the damp course and internal footings were done, asking for this to be ripped down and done again was a tall order.

So we spent Saturday with a tape measure and spray paint marking out the kitchen and working out how the reduced width would impact the layout..unfortunately it was quite considerable. We have plans to have cupboards starting at the end of the corridor part where the kitchen opens out, with the table on the left. This opening was now very narrow and the foot of space is vital in not making it look obviously cramped.

So on to the uncomfortable conversation that we needed them to start again...to be fair he said from the outset that if that's what we want to do, then that is fine. I tried to get an explanation as to why the wall wasn't built to the plans and it turns out a mistake was made with the dimensions on the plans, and a need to dig under the neighbours land to place the footings led, to a catalogue or errors and miscommunication. He accepted that he should of rang and asked me before going ahead. I suspect he wasn't on the site at the time and the decision was made without him...

I didnt take a picture stupidly, but on this picture you can see the mortar of where the wall was on the wall after the took it down. The metal guide is where the new wall was going to be built.



Keen eyes will notice that there is a ruddy great big crack down the left now too, so that wall has to be rebuilt at an extra cost. I probably should of argued that this was a result of the mistake, but I ran out of fight....

Fast forward to today...and...result! All the walls laid out and in exactly the right place 



So happy with how its looking. The previous guide post showing the previous wall position was still there, so I think this picture shows how much of a difference there is...!



And the new rear wall portion and new steel in place, with brick work above re-done.





Tomorrow the cement for the floor goes down, and hopefully by Friday the wall will be built back up to where it was last week. A few days delay in the build, but ultimately I am now happy with the way its gone. Relationship with the contractor has soured a bit, as you would imagine, but hopefully it will be water under the bridge soon enough.


----------



## DrEskimo

Update 

Starting to come together now!


----------



## WHIZZER

Looking good - what a mare with the brickwork but glad its all sorted - going to be a great space !


----------



## robertdon777

That will make a big difference to your space. We did a 5x3M on the rear and it transformed how we use and live in the house.


----------



## DrEskimo

robertdon777 said:


> That will make a big difference to your space. We did a 5x3M on the rear and it transformed how we use and live in the house.


Good to hear! Hoping it makes the place feel bigger than it is 

Going from about 6x2 at the back to 6x3.5 IIRC.


----------



## AndyN01

Hi DrE,

Fabulous :thumb:

A suggestion for the wood burner is a Chesney

https://www.chesneys.co.uk/products/stoves/wood-burning

They ain't cheap but are truly awesome.

Efficiency is brilliant and boy do they put out some heat.

Just an idea - if you haven't already got one :thumb:

All the very best with it.

Andy


----------



## DrEskimo

AndyN01 said:


> Hi DrE,
> 
> Fabulous :thumb:
> 
> A suggestion for the wood burner is a Chesney
> 
> https://www.chesneys.co.uk/products/stoves/wood-burning
> 
> They ain't cheap but are truly awesome.
> 
> Efficiency is brilliant and boy do they put out some heat.
> 
> Just an idea - if you haven't already got one :thumb:
> 
> All the very best with it.
> 
> Andy


Ah lovely. Cheers Andy! Will take a look.

Nah haven't bought anything to go in the house yet!

Given how much this is costing, I might be sleeping on the floor for a little while....!


----------



## alfajim

Great read. Looking good. Drop a case of Stella and magners round, that'll get the builders back on side. Never praise trades men till you're happy with the finished job.


----------



## funkydunk

I would recommend the above you definitely want to keep people on side till the end at least. Looks good though.


----------



## DrEskimo

Yea things have gone back to the way they were now, so all is well. Certainly will take your guys advice though. Might bring bacon sarnies and a brew though....don't want any more walls on the **** 

Very thankful that my partners dad is a trained plumber and electrician, so he's helping us out with all of that! Now the bedroom floor is back in, I spent today with him running all the cables for the lights and switches downstairs.

Got a good look at the inside and they have taken the stairs up to the loft out and the opening for the new stairs position downstairs is ready. House looks so much bigger with it all opened out right down to the new extension. Getting very excited now


----------



## DrEskimo

Update time. The biggy is that the roof and the velux windows are in the kitchen:

















And in the en suite:









Look lovely 

Most of the tiling is done on the roof and looks like they've done a cracking job. Should finish on Tuesday.

Spent best part of Friday taking up the floor boards at the front of the house downstairs and it was just full of crap underneath. All the joists were rotten and none of the supports were working so decided to just fill the void with cement and screed it along with the other floors (for some reason the back room was cemented...?):


----------



## DrEskimo

The amount of light in the new extension is so nice, and we don't even have the doors and we haven't painted the walls and got nice tiles in yet!









And finally they've done the stud walls around the stairs. Back bedroom has lost a fair bit of room, but still very useable. Trade of is the main bedroom is now massive.


----------



## tmitch45

Nice those velux windows make a huge difference! Looking good!


----------



## DrEskimo

Blimey I've been awful at updating this....

Lots been done!

Bathroom wall built in the extension. Did impact the sense of space of the extension, but completely used to it now.



All the plumbing:



Decided on parquet flooring for the living room area  Dont think we will have the boarder though.



Upstairs, living room and extension plastered and painted white emulsion









Miss Eskimo wanted a neat and smooth fire place, but I wanted to keep the old rustic look...Think I was right as its very small now...ho hum..!



Kitchen delivered:



Pick this style out from their showroom. Very happy with quality and service from DIY-Kitchens. Highly recommend!



Tiles arrived! 600x600 matt white tiles for the floor, and 300x600 matt white for the bathroom walls.



Back door in the extension. Not 100% happy with it, wanted a thinner aluminium frame door, but it is nice.



Definitely not happy with the black hinges outside. Will be changing those to more discreet ones:



Floor tiled with light grey grout. Looks fantastic! Still wet in this picture from the sealer.





And finally stairs in! Quite possibly the most narrow stairs in the UK, but there we go. Its a wee house!





Painted most of upstairs and all down lights are in and working!

Dont have pics of the en suite, but the shower tray is in, its plasterboarded and ceiling skimmed and painted. Boiler is installed at the back wall, so just needs tiling. I need to make a frame around the boiler with an access panel, so might be later on that that gets done...

Just need to install timber sash windows, plaster the front wall when they are in, new front door, flooring down, bathroom suites installed and kitchen fitted....just a few bits...


----------



## NickTB

Love it! Looks like a nice transformation is taking place. Just bought my place so I'm following this with interest. Thanks for posting


----------



## Jack R

Your making a nice job of that.


----------



## AndyN01

Hi Dr E. :wave:

Updates are looking really good.

Houses are always a long haul if being done with care and skill.

Keep posting.

Andy.

PS My nephew had the rotten floorboard/joist thing as did exactly what you've done.


----------



## DrEskimo

Cheers guys. Been a much bigger project than I imagined....

Think I've mentioned it previously, but my father-in-law (technically not in-law...) is doing all the plumbing and electrics for us. Meant stripping out the entire house of all the old wires and copper and starting from fresh. 

Obviously won't take a penny from me, so helping out every minute I can. Took a week off last week and was there everyday from 8-8! Would of been easier to go to work!!

Really nice to not only learn and understand where everything behind the walls are, but know a good job has been done, so hopefully very little maintenance.


----------



## Kev_mk3

transformation so far


----------



## DrEskimo

Few updates!

Front door installed:



And now painted with all the gubbins on. Love the colour 



Annoyingly, there has been a massive delay on the timber sash windows  Were meant to be in last week, but now they wont be here till early July. Was going to wait to plaster the wall front wall by the front door, and walls around the windows in the bedrooms until they were installed for obvious reasons, but rather than delay the entire build (as I would have to delay flooring and carpet) they have agreed to crack on plastering everywhere and will install the windows from the outside and make good any damage to walls or floors.

So now everywhere (bar a couple of little bits...) is plastered! Starting to look like a home now!!



Under the stairs boxed in and plastered, along with a wee door:



Top of the stairs finished off with a nice curved bannister:



Spent my weekend having a go at kitchen fitting....yea much harder than I thought. Didnt take any pics of the kitchen so far, sorry! But here it is all covered up to give you an idea of the layout:



Main bedroom upstairs:



En suite with shower tray installed and boxed in boiler at the back:



And a nice cupboard built above the stairs in the second bedroom:



To do.....

Finish fitting the kitchen
Tiler to do the walls in the downstairs bathroom
Tiler to do the ensuite
Fit internal doors
Finish skirting and architraves
Install bathroom suites
Wooden flooring downstairs
Carpet on stairs and bedrooms
Fit windows

Just a bit....! Getting there though!


----------



## Jack R

You forgot one last job, well maybe two.

1.move in
2. Relax with a pint and enjoy. :thumb:

Just out of interest what are you finding difficult about the kitchen?


----------



## DrEskimo

JR1982 said:


> You forgot one last job, well maybe two.
> 
> 1.move in
> 2. Relax with a pint and enjoy. :thumb:
> 
> Just out of interest what are you finding difficult about the kitchen?


Ha, good point!

Be lucky to be able to afford a pint after I'm finished....!

So the kitchen fitting is alright, but the biggest issue is with the shorter run on the left. It has the big larder unit, which is fine, but then its a washing machine, sink unit with Belfast sink, then a dishwasher. Since there is no pre-built cupboard unit, and the washing machine and dishwasher are made of just panels and the doors fixed to the front, its really hard to get a starting line. Not to mention that the depth means there is no room to push the machines back far enough and have them plugged in in the sockets behind AND have the plumbing behind all done properly....! We will figure it out though....!

Secondly, we have a pretty standard circular saw and blade, and it's just chewing through the painted finish of the end panels. I've asked the chippy working there at the moment if he can give us a hand with the final aesthetic bits that are really on show, as I'm afraid they will look pants if we do them...But..thats more money not budgeted for, and we are really getting to the bottom of the barrel now with how much everything is costing...

In all though, the units from DIY kitchens are excellent and customer service has been exceptional. Highly highly recommend them. Great price too :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

When I used to fit symphony kitchens the area where the sink and appliances where used to be brought forward an extra 50mm to give a little more room behind which at time was a god send especially if a Belfast sink was being fitted. 

If you've only got a cheap saw that's fine, all you need to do is bin the blade and buy a decent one. By doing that it will transform the way it cuts. 

As for the starting point, there's not really any easy short cuts for that other then a little bit of patience.


----------



## DrEskimo

JR1982 said:


> When I used to fit symphony kitchens the area where the sink and appliances where used to be brought forward an extra 50mm to give a little more room behind which at time was a god send especially if a Belfast sink was being fitted.
> 
> If you've only got a cheap saw that's fine, all you need to do is bin the blade and buy a decent one. By doing that it will transform the way it cuts.
> 
> As for the starting point, there's not really any easy short cuts for that other then a little bit of patience.


Yea that would be ideal, but unfortunately there is a light switch on the back wall between the larder unit and the back door (just cant see it behind the pink dust sheet). So moving it out anymore is a no no 

Didn't realise that there is literally no room behind those machines to allow for the depth of the socket and the plug. Realise now that it advises you to put the sockets in the neighbouring unit....hindsight is a wonderful thing!

Good call on the blade. Will likely do that going forward to make the hidden cuts nicer anyway, but think calling in the chippy isn't a bad idea to make sure it looks nice.

Yea patience is certainly the key. Thankfully I'm not too bad at that given all this detailing melark :speechles

Appreciate the advice mate!


----------



## Jack R

Your welcome bud it looks like you've done yourself proud with what you've achieved, top work.


----------



## enc

love these threads . great work :thumb:


----------



## c87reed

Smart property, and great work.


----------



## Buck

Just caught up with this thread and I've got to agree it's an excellent achievement to date.


We start our extension in September and am hoping it turns out as well!


----------



## DrEskimo

Thanks for the kind words guys! Getting to the really exciting part of the build now. Realised I haven't had many pics of the main living room area, so here it is:



Spent the weekend doing more kitchen fitting. Did the wall mounted cupboards and the extractor fan hood. Still need to cut the end panels and that, but was pleased with myself...! Not giving up my day job, but not bad for a first go!



Here is a shot of the kitchen looking in from the french doors. In that right hand corner is where the dining table is going, with a bench against the wall and chairs on the other side. Will have two hanging pendant lights and a TV on the wall. Hopefully wont be too cramped...!



And tiler has been there last couple of days to do the bathroom wall and should be finished tomorrow. This was after Monday, so only has a few tiles to place and grouting to do tomorrow:



Will be some major updates in next couple of weeks:

This weekend bathroom will be fitted as tiling will be done tomorrow.
Tomorrow - Friday the parquet flooring is being laid in the living room downstairs (very excited about this!)
Next Monday-Wednesday en suite will be tiled
Next Thursday boiler is getting fired up (fingers crossed all plumbing is OK....!)
Next Friday carpet for stairs and bedrooms will be fitted.


----------



## DrEskimo

Tiling finished. Looks amazing!



Put the bath in (tight fit through the door frame...!) and toilet to start seeing how it will look 

Also installed the Nest thermostat and Nest protect smoke alarms. One in the kitchen and one at the top of the stairs. I believe these have a proximity night light feature, so though above the stairs on the landing would be ideal to make use of this. Did look at other smart thermostats, but love the look of the Nest.





Annnnnd one of the biggest and easily my favourite bit of the entire project...the parquet flooring was done in the living room. Pictures do not do it justice at all. Looks stunning!!




Used a chap local and couldn't recommend him highly enough. Great service, very passionate about his workmanship and very well priced. While this certainly was not cheap, it was cheaper than I thought and could'nt be happier with it. Now its fully protected with core sheets I miss being able to look at it...!

This weekend I was there 8-8 both days finishing the kitchen fitting and plumbing in the bathroom and getting the central heating full and testing for leaks.



SO nice to have a working toilet finally...!

Getting there with the Kitchen. Absolutely spot on @JR1982. Lots of patience and measuring and I think we are basically there. Just need to fix the last end panel and we are ready for tempting the worktop in a couple of weeks. Got two wall cupboards to mount and obviously the doors on the front of the dishwasher and washing machine, then the end panels for the wall cupboards and all the cornices and plinths....getting there slowly!



Can see the nice space for the dining table now


----------



## Jack R

Starting to to look awesome bud, glad you've finally got your head around the kitchen. That floor looks the b*****ks, you clearly have a bit of eye for design.


----------



## DrEskimo

JR1982 said:


> Starting to to look awesome bud, glad you've finally got your head around the kitchen. That floor looks the b*****ks, you clearly have a bit of eye for design.


Yea getting there...! Come to think of it...should have asked if you were local...!!

Cheers man! Really don't think I'm much of an interior designer, but I've always loved this type of herringbone floor layout and it seems to have worked really well.

En suite tiled tomorrow and carpets will be down on Friday! Will post pics


----------



## Jack R

I'm in Leicestershire by the way.


----------



## DrEskimo

JR1982 said:


> I'm in Leicestershire by the way.


Ah, well I'm the right side of Hertfordshire to you...not a million miles, but certainly not local!


----------



## enc

excellent ! can i ask where you gotthe bathroom sink unit from ?


----------



## Jack R

DrEskimo said:


> Ah, well I'm the right side of Hertfordshire to you...not a million miles, but certainly not local!


Used to work as far south as Falmouth and the furthest north I went was derby:thumb:


----------



## DrEskimo

enc said:


> excellent ! can i ask where you gotthe bathroom sink unit from ?


Believe Miss Eskimo got it from this eBay shop. Can't see to see it on there now though 

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/iBathUK/Furniture.html


----------



## DrEskimo

Job this evening after work.

These little guys have now become my new favourite thing:










Button fixes!

I have a boxed in bit for the boiler in the en suite, so needed a way of being able to remove the panel from the boxing to access the boiler. I didn't want to use screws as I though the heads would look ugly sticking out, so was told about these button fixes by the carpenter.

Work an absolute treat!





Nearly perfect...the astute among you will notice that the screws are too long to fix the bracket, so need to change those tomorrow morning. Then its ready for the tiler  The idea will be to use suction handles to then remove the panel with the tiles on when needed.

Boiler all working and communicates with the Nest brilliantly. Very happy!


----------



## AndyN01

Hi Dr E.

Those button fixes look great. Mrs N will love them as she has a thing about invisible brackets etc. :wall:

Where from? Don't see any in the usual places - Screwfix etc.

It's all coming together beautifully. Cracking work.

Respect.

Andy.


----------



## DrEskimo

AndyN01 said:


> Hi Dr E.
> 
> Those button fixes look great. Mrs N will love them as she has a thing about invisible brackets etc. :wall:
> 
> Where from? Don't see any in the usual places - Screwfix etc.
> 
> It's all coming together beautifully. Cracking work.
> 
> Respect.
> 
> Andy.


I found my nearest stockist from this list mate:

http://button-fix.com/where-to-buy/

Or you can buy online from here:

https://www.ironmongerydirect.co.uk...on-for-countersunk-wood-screws-pack-12-225959

There are two types depending on how you want to mount.


----------



## DrEskimo

Well the fact I used photobucket has totally messed up this thread...!

When I have some time I'll migrate all the photos, but I'll be honest....I doubt I ever will!

I'll stick with Tapatalk for the rest of the photos now!

En suite tiled:









And carpets done  Very light in the bedrooms, but really like them. Striped on the stairs look great and love how it transitions to the hardwood flooring downstairs:


----------



## DrEskimo

Looking forward to trying out my new Tempur mattress too!









Kitchen base units are all done and had the template Guy for the worktop! Hopefully will be installed next week 

Just doing the remaining end panels for the wall cupboards and other details to finish it all off.

























Can't wait to take up the protective floor mats and enjoy all the new flooring!

Windows are finally being installed on Saturday, so hopefully will be able to move in on the Sunday  Got the shower screen to do, but otherwise should be fine to live in!

Got a fair bit to do, like fencing outside, wardrobes for the main bedroom, cupboards each side of the chimney, etc. But can do all that when I can.


----------



## enc

Nice :thumb:


----------



## AndyN01

Lookin' fabulous:thumb: 

Andy.


----------



## DrEskimo

Thanks fellas! Getting so close now I can almost taste it...!

Work tops in yesterday! Very happy!

























I want 70mm upstands, Miss Eskimo wants metro tiles....I think I'm right (naturally...) but we know how these things go....

I'll post pics when the tiles are done


----------



## DrEskimo

Windows are in. Just need the architraves painted, but they look stunning! Very happy with them and compete the build nicely:

















Also got around to doing the handles in the kitchen. I was pretty nervous about drilling loads of holes, but I think it looks pretty professional, if I do say so myself...!

















Most importantly though, we've moved in!!!!


----------



## Jack R

Congratulations on moving in, the windows do look nice.


----------



## AndyN01

Happy moving in. :thumb:

Enjoy and be proud.

Andy.


----------



## DrEskimo

Built a fence today! Wasn't that hard actually, but bloody tiring. Must of gone through 200 nails!

Did the posts, gravel boards and arris supports,









Then feather board all the way along,









Made it nice and symmetrical for the neighbours too. Think it looks nice both sides personally!


----------



## DrEskimo

So decided to splash out on something far more exciting from my perspective...Mrs isn't too impressed though....!









LG 55" 4k OLED.....


----------



## Jack R

That looks nice, what did that set you back? Wish I had room for one that big.


----------



## Zetec-al

Nice TV! i recently bought a LG 55" too!

Whats your plans for all the cabling to the left of the TV?


----------



## DrEskimo

JR1982 said:


> That looks nice, what did that set you back? Wish I had room for one that big.


Enough that I'm too embarrassed to disclose publicly...!

Wasn't too much for what it is, but it was an ex display model from richer sounds. It has some minor screen burn, which apparently is a common issue for these TVs. Got a month to see if it bothers me enough. Can only see it on reds and whites, and it's pretty faint.



Zetec-al said:


> Nice TV! i recently bought a LG 55" too!
> 
> Whats your plans for all the cabling to the left of the TV?


Nice!

Got to build cabinets on either side of the chimney stack next. There is also the gas pipe which I have to box in with an access panel (will use the button clips like with the boiler).


----------



## Zetec-al

ahh nice so it will all be hidden.

Love the flooring!


----------



## enc

DrEskimo said:


> View attachment 51720


its good manners (and usual practice) to put the gubbins on your side :thumb::lol:


----------



## DrEskimo

enc said:


> its good manners (and usual practice) to put the gubbins on your side :thumb::lol:


I presume you mean the bad side of the fence?

I agree and had all intentions to do so...except my other neighbour didn't subscribe to this thinking and left me with this on the other side...









I wasn't going to have two ugly sides of the fence, but made sure to make there side more than presentable and not as horrendous as this side...!

They told me they were putting up an additional fence in front anyway so worked out fine.


----------



## Darlofan

DrEskimo said:


> I presume you mean the bad side of the fence?
> 
> I agree and had all intentions to do so...except my other neighbour didn't subscribe to this thinking and left me with this on the other side...
> 
> View attachment 51784
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to have two ugly sides of the fence, but made sure to make there side more than presentable and not as horrendous as this side...!
> 
> They told me they were putting up an additional fence in front anyway so worked out fine.


I'd be feather boarding over that!!


----------



## davies20

this looks superb chap!

can i be cheeky & ask what carpet that is? we are currently toying with the idea of a full recarpet (5 bed house) and this looks nice  tia


----------



## DrEskimo

Darlofan said:


> I'd be feather boarding over that!!


Oh yes! That's the next job!


----------



## DrEskimo

davies20 said:


> this looks superb chap!
> 
> can i be cheeky & ask what carpet that is? we are currently toying with the idea of a full recarpet (5 bed house) and this looks nice  tia


Cheers!

I would be happy to give you the exact type, but I cant remember...!

Got it from a local carpet place and just picked it in the store. It's just a light coloured wool loop carpet type style, and it's matching stripe one.

Quick Google and this one is same material and colour, but different stripe pattern. Hopefully gives you an idea 

http://www.cormarcarpets.co.uk/samp...duct_boucle-neutrals/images/img17.gif&addit=1


----------



## DrEskimo

Small update, mostly garden stuff now!

The house is basically finished, so once decorating and furniture is in, and looks a little more lived in, I'll take some final photos. Will probably put them side by side to show the before and after of each room 

Spent the last 2 weeks digging out the garden, preparing the shed base and doing the other side of the fence.

Plan is to have a 3m patio area outside the front door, with a step down to grass and a patio along the end of the fence to the gate, and the shed at the back corner to act as a back fence.

Ugly fence before:









After:









Both sides matching. Will be painting the bottom concrete retaining wall white at some point, and maybe paint for fences a grey or pastel green.









View down the garden...still looks like a travellers site but getting there!









And preparing shedbase:


----------



## DrEskimo

Some updates for those interested.

Due up a lot of the garden to try and level it. All prepared for laying patio and turf, but doubt will get anything done this side of Xmas.

















Got a new cast iron fireplace and installed. No idea why the monkey is in it...!


----------



## DrEskimo

And today I finally got around to fitting in some cupboards each side in the alcoves. I had quotes from carpenters, but cheapest was £850...just custom made MDF jobs. Far too much so after researching I came across a website called Jali. You can customise furniture to fit your exact space and it all comes flat packed like Ikea furniture. In total it was £420 primed without handles.

Have a pot of paint and handles so decided to save a £100 and do it myself.

Arrived in 5 boxes all flat packed. Started on the right side as this was straightforward. I have a gas pipe boxed in on the right so knew I was going to have to modify it a bit.

















Very impressed. We have a socket on the wall so decided against the back board. We also decided to get rid of the bottom shelf to get more room.









Think it looks good!

Need to attach a plinth now at the bottom to hide the gap under the doors. Have ordered a MDF skirting and will apply it inside much like a kitchen cupboard.


----------



## DrEskimo

The left side was more involving. Had to cut out a section on the side panel to allow the Gas pipe through and a large section off the shelf for the boxing, but turned out good.

















Will do some filling to finish it nicely all around the edges.









Nice neat cable management. Attached that Tv booster thing to the underside of the shelf 









Starting to look much more homely now!


----------



## Andyblue

Looking good and the satisfaction of making something fit perfectly when you've something in the way, like your gas pipe, is great


----------



## DrEskimo

Andyblue said:


> Looking good and the satisfaction of making something fit perfectly when you've something in the way, like your gas pipe, is great


Thanks!

Ha...wouldn't say perfect...! Was hard to measure exactly where the shelf would fall but it wasn't a bad job. Expanding foam, wood filler and sanding will hopefully make it look very professional before we paint them


----------



## DrEskimo

Finally finished the living room cupboards.

Went for a nice grey colour from Farrow and Ball called Plummet. Ended up painting the chimney the same colour, but in emulsion and think it gives the room a nice bit of colour.


----------



## Jack R

That’s colour looks good against the fire place and the white trim, starting to look like a home now bud.


----------



## wayne451

Looks good that.

Personally, I'd get some patterned paper with a colour on it in the sections either side of the chimney. Just enough to add something but without taking away the simplicity of blocks of colour.

Though I'm biased, I have a grey chimney too. :lol:


----------



## DrEskimo

Right...final result! Spent the Xmas period painting and everything is pretty much finished inside the house now, except for some finishing touches like mirrors and paintings.

Thought I would do before and afters as most of the pictures have disappeared thanks to photobucket....

All that's left is the garden, so I'll probably do a final update when that is done 

*Kitchen*
_Before_

















_After_

































*Downstairs Bathroom*
_Before_









_After_

















*Living Room/Dining Room*
_Before_

































_After_


----------



## DrEskimo

*Master Bedroom*
_Before_









_After_









*Ensuite*
_Before_









_After_









*Second Bedroom*
_Before_

















_After_


----------



## Hereisphilly

DrEskimo said:


> Right...final result! Spent the Xmas period painting and everything is pretty much finished inside the house now, except for some finishing touches like mirrors and paintings.
> 
> Thought I would do before and afters as most of the pictures have disappeared thanks to photobucket....
> 
> All that's left is the garden, so I'll probably do a final update when that is done
> 
> *Kitchen*
> _Before_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _After_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Downstairs Bathroom*
> _Before_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _After_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Living Room/Dining Room*
> _Before_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _After_


Wow what a turnaround! Amazing work, especially the kitchen

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

Looks great and well finished and much better due to the additional space afforded by the extension. :thumb:

You’ll be glad you hung on in there when the going got tough as the end result makes it all worthwhile. 

Enjoy!

Alan W


----------



## Fentum

Cracking job:thumb:! You must be feeling a real sense of achievement.

Peter


----------



## DrEskimo

Cheers guys 

Yea it was a hell of a task over the last year, but as you say, well worth it!

Ended up begrudgingly paying my contractor the final payment despite some very obvious things still being wrong, but I ran out of energy/patience to fight with him anymore, so paid to just get rid of him.

In terms of what's still left to fix;
Inspection chamber doesn't wash away all the waste properly and gets stuck at the back. Basically didnt install it properly and did what this video tells you what you shouldn't do...






Front door doesnt fit in frame properly (have visible daylight along the bottom corners and all the way down the closing edge). Will look for another carpenter to see if they can fix it.

But overall, cant complain too much. I have heard many stories that are far worse then what I put up with, so quite thankful it wasn't that bad! Still no excuse, but what can you do. Unfortunately the trade is rife with them....

Going to enjoy it now! Well....for a few years until we think about moving again


----------



## wish wash

Place looks great. Did you move certain radiators or do away with them.


----------



## WHIZZER

Looks Great top job


----------



## DrEskimo

wish wash said:


> Place looks great. Did you move certain radiators or do away with them.


Completely stripped out the entire central heating and re did it...! New boiler in a new place, with all new piping and radiators.

Same with the electrics. New consumer unit and new wiring.

At one stage, the old rear extension was knocked down, the interior walls were gone, both the first floor and loft floor was gone, and everything inside was gone. I basically just had a shell for a house...was pretty terrifying, particularly given how much we paid for it just 12months before...!


----------



## kh904

Love the work DrEskimo!

We've recently done a single story rear extension (last year). 
The builders did the shell, plumbing, electrics and internal walls etc. I've finally completed the decorating, carpentry etc, so I appreciate the hard work you put in and the stress with builders!
Our builder said it should take approx 6-8 weeks but it took them almost 6 months!!!!

It's satisfying once it's finally done though, nice smooth walls, fresh clean paint and new furnishing etc


----------



## DrEskimo

kh904 said:


> Love the work DrEskimo!
> 
> We've recently done a single story rear extension (last year).
> The builders did the shell, plumbing, electrics and internal walls etc. I've finally completed the decorating, carpentry etc, so I appreciate the hard work you put in and the stress with builders!
> Our builder said it should take approx 6-8 weeks but it took them almost 6 months!!!!
> 
> It's satisfying once it's finally done though, nice smooth walls, fresh clean paint and new furnishing etc


Cheers man, yea it's both pretty tiring mentally and physically....

Yea 6months does seem a fairly long time for just the extension! Ours was 6months all in, but obviously included the main house as well.

For me its being able to enjoy a shower upstairs in a nice bathroom...not a horrendously cold, non-insulated one at the back of the kitchen with mould growing everywhere!


----------



## wish wash

I never realised you gutted it. Did it cost you what you thought it was going to cost.


----------



## DrEskimo

wish wash said:


> I never realised you gutted it. Did it cost you what you thought it was going to cost.


Yea it's annoying a lot of the progress pictures I posted in this thread have gone...stupid Photobucket...

Well that depends....we guessed a figured when we bought it, but once we got planning and had builders give us quotes off the architects plans, we soon realised it was going to be a hell of a lot more. Like...double...

It's nuts really considering we only paid for material for all the plumbing and electrics (other half's Dad did it all), and yet it still cost as much as it did. I think we paid a premium because we live in a nice area and builders know they can get away with it...

But then, we didn't go particularly cheap with a lot of it. Tiles, wooden floor, carpets, kitchen, bathrooms, etc. were typically more expensive than usual, but we wanted something nice to enjoy. We are unlikely to see all of the money we poured into it back when we sell it, but it certainly wont all be lost and will hopefully make the house very marketable! There's not many 2 bed terraces around me with 2 bathrooms and such a big kitchen, so will be interesting to see how it fairs on the market.

We will get value from enjoying it over the next few years, thats for sure


----------



## kh904

Yeah, what ever you budget and think it will cost, forget it! 
Add another 25% at the very very minimum!


----------



## transtek

That is truly amazing! Well done on seeing it all the way through, and now you certainly have a (much more modern, efficient and warmer!!) family home to be proud of!
BTW did you get in for Xmas? That is always an "in-by" date with houses!


----------



## DrEskimo

transtek said:


> That is truly amazing! Well done on seeing it all the way through, and now you certainly have a (much more modern, efficient and warmer!!) family home to be proud of!
> BTW did you get in for Xmas? That is always an "in-by" date with houses!


Thank you very much :thumb:

Yea we did! Moved back in July, so have been in for a little while now actually. Been slowing doing the finishing touches and sorting out snagging items (well...the bits the builder decided he would fix...).

Made for a nice Xmas


----------



## FJ1000

Just had a read through the entire thread - inspirational stuff!

Almost makes me forget the grief of our renovation 3-4 yrs ago and makes me want to do it again!

Almost..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

FJ1000 said:


> Just had a read through the entire thread - inspirational stuff!
> 
> Almost makes me forget the grief of our renovation 3-4 yrs ago and makes me want to do it again!
> 
> Almost..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers FJ!

Yea it probably wont be long till we move again...but I think we'll be looking for a house that's done the work already!


----------



## DrEskimo

DrEskimo said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> Yea it was a hell of a task over the last year, but as you say, well worth it!
> 
> Ended up begrudgingly paying my contractor the final payment despite some very obvious things still being wrong, but I ran out of energy/patience to fight with him anymore, so paid to just get rid of him.
> 
> In terms of what's still left to fix;
> Inspection chamber doesn't wash away all the waste properly and gets stuck at the back. Basically didnt install it properly and did what this video tells you what you shouldn't do...
> 
> HOW TO: Set Up Inspection Chamber at a Change of Direction | Drainage Sales - YouTube
> 
> Front door doesnt fit in frame properly (have visible daylight along the bottom corners and all the way down the closing edge). Will look for another carpenter to see if they can fix it.
> 
> But overall, cant complain too much. I have heard many stories that are far worse then what I put up with, so quite thankful it wasn't that bad! Still no excuse, but what can you do. Unfortunately the trade is rife with them....
> 
> Going to enjoy it now! Well....for a few years until we think about moving again


So some updates with the garden.

I had someone quote me to sort out the drain issue. Here you can see the issue explained above. The waste enters from the bottom left side inlet, and then runs to the main pipe through the main chamber at the bottom, making it a steep 90 turn. As a result, stuff was collecting in the unused side inlet opposite and at the back.










One solution he proposed was to redirect the guttering pipe connected at the front right of the picture towards the rear main chamber inlet. That way when it rained, there was some flow through the whole main chamber. Very nice chap and we agreed a price....

..unfortunately never heard from him again...so I did it myself! Good fun in the pouring rain...










Wasn't too hard at all and saved me a few quid so happy with that.

Ordered this to cover both unused side inlets now, which should be that really.










Also finished the fence at the back so nice and private now


----------



## DrEskimo

Been busy with the garden last few weeks!

Had a few quotes for getting a patio laid, and they were just daft. Material (type 1, sand, cement and paving slabs) were about £1k, and since I've cleared and marked out all the ground I thought labour wouldn't be more than £1k either...."That would be £3,500 sir"....

So I thought sod it, I'll project manage it and get the materials on site. I suspect the tricky access is the main issue, since the only way to my garden is a narrow alley where we take our bins. So any bulk bags or loose material needs to be wheelbarrowed up individually.

So I rented a tipper van and used it to clear the garden of those tree roots and other rubbish. So easy with a open top van like that! Then I got 3 tonnes of type 1, 1 tonne of sharp sand, 1 tonne of soft sand and about 18 bags of cement. Spent all day Saturday and some of Sunday wheelbarrowing it up and down the alley...must of been in excess of 120 trips...! Certainly been feeling it this week!

Today, we had delivery of the three new trees and all the paving slabs. Again, had to take them all up individually in the muddy rain...best part of 2hrs 

So hopefully all this will translate into a lovely new garden in a couple of weeks. Got a guy coming to do it on a day rate, so I reckon the whole lot will cost me ~£1,800. Much more reasonable!


----------



## AndyN01

Really good to see it all coming together for you.

Respect for the amount of hours you've put in and the level of skill and attention to detail (I wonder where that ethic comes from  :thumb: ).

Thanks for keeping us up to date.

All the very best.

Andy.


----------



## dholdi

DrEskimo said:


> Ordered this to cover both unused side inlets now, which should be that really.


Hi, do you have a link for that, I've had a quick search on the RJP site but cant spot it.
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## DrEskimo

dholdi said:


> Hi, do you have a link for that, I've had a quick search on the RJP site but cant spot it.
> Thanks in anticipation.


https://www.rjpryce.com/Products/osma-110mm-below-ground-drainage/WV4D949

For some reason it's doubled in price...I though £60 was daylight robbery....

I ended up taking it back becuase it didn't fit. Didn't have a Osma drain!

If you do find it for a reasonable price, make sure you check you get the correct side.


----------



## dholdi

:doublesho That's outrageous pricing for a bit of plastic.
I will resort to the traditional method of sand and cement benching.
Thanks for taking the time to post the link.
Your house is looking spot on, you should be proud of that.


----------



## DrEskimo

Spent the dry weather on Saturday moving the Type 1 after meeting with my patio layer. Think I will need a few more small bags of type 1 as it's a bit low in places still.

Here is the patio are by the back door:










Path down to the end










Rough outline of the shed base










Bin area behind the back gate/fence










Weather permitting, guy should be laying the slabs from Tuesday


----------



## Danjc

I bet you can’t wait to get the slabs down now.


----------



## DrEskimo

Shed base done today










More type 1 was needed and now all been whacked down ready for laying tomorrow.










Lovely and dry today, but forecast for light rain tomorrow, which is frustrating...just a week of dry weather would be nice!


----------



## NiallSD

Looking really smart. 

Just a quick one but I couldn’t see what type of patio slabs they are if you have a link as I am going to be doing mine in the next month


----------



## DrEskimo

NiallSD said:


> Looking really smart.
> 
> Just a quick one but I couldn't see what type of patio slabs they are if you have a link as I am going to be doing mine in the next month


Yea of course. They are just a light grey Indian Sandstone. Normal cut.

Mine where called 'Mountain Mist' from this supplier (Country Supplies), but apparently other brands use exactly the same stone form the same quarries, but have different names for the colours (and different prices...). Whether the brands are actually better quality I don't know. Obviously the supplier would have a motive for selling me their own brand, so I took his facts with a pinch of salt....!

https://countrysupplies.uk.com/mountain-mist-riven-p-6377?c=546_547_548

I think this 'Castle Grey' from Global Stone is the same, but not 100%.

https://www.pavingsuperstore.co.uk/global-stone-paving-riven-sandstone-castle-grey-paving-slabs.html


----------



## DrEskimo

And so it begins to take shape! Should be all laid by tomorrow and then pointed on Friday. He told me he was annoyed with himself for doing a cross joint at the start on the right of the photo, but I didn't even know what that was, and i'm happy as Larry with the way it's looking so!










Will spend the weekend preparing the turf and probably order that for the weekend after. Then all that's left is the shed....which I'm planning on building....so that will be disaster!

Also a small update on the house. I wanted just up stands in the kitchen with a splash back behind the cooker and painted walls, but Miss Eskimo wanted tiles so they would be easy to clean....

Naturally we ended up getting them tiled....!



















Going for white grout, so should just look like painted exposed brick, which I do like so!
My Russian tiler friend should be finished by tomorrow


----------



## Jack R

Not sure if it’s too late but a word of advice, think very carefully about white grouting as it will discolour very quickly regardless of your cleaning routine. When I did tiling as part of a kitchen or bathroom installation, the only colour that looked as good as the day it was done (years later) was anything mid grey or dark cream.

It’s all looking good now your nearly done, I did a mates garden with those slabs although they where the rainbow coloured ones.


----------



## Hereisphilly

I've literally just finished out kitchen after a mammoth slog of work, and I'd echo the above, steer clear of white grout as it never statlys white for long apparently

We went for while tiles with Manhattan grey grout and I think the finish is great









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

To be fair, she wanted grey grout originally, but we couldn't find the lighter shade she wanted, so she just went with white. We discussed doing them in the same herringbone pattern as our floor:










But we already bought the smaller brick tiles and couldn't be bothered to replace them for longer ones.

Looks OK with shorter ones, but not as good IMO.










Anyway, yea too late to change now, but cheers for the advice :thumb: I'll just laugh at the subtle irony that we went with her choice, but it might end up looking just as dirty anyway 

She's also ridiculously clean...she essentially does a full detail on the house every weekend...so hopefully the white grout will hold up while we are living there at least!


----------



## DrEskimo

So, might be a dog's dinner to keep clean...but it don't half look good!

Of course I will never admit this to Miss Eskimo....


----------



## Jack R

Very nice, now you’ve just got the garden to finish :thumb:


----------



## DrEskimo

Patio finished!! Well chuffed with how it turned out. Bloke was great and even came over Monday to finish pointing and tidy up at no extra cost 



















I've made it quite dirty already (which is killing my inner OCD detailer...!) with trying to level the soil for the turf... 

Shed base with excess soil and a big bloody bit of concrete I dug up when cultivating the soil...god knows why it was in the middle of the garden!










Here is the bin area finished too:



















And I found this guy hiding in the soil too...


----------



## Danjc

Looking good mate he’s done a great job :thumb:


----------



## DrEskimo

Danjc said:


> Looking good mate he's done a great job :thumb:


Cheers buddy! Yea he did a good job of it.

I worked from home today and had some marking to do. Was so nice to sit in the garden in the sun and not have to sit in mud...!

Looking forward to your updates in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Danjc

Slabs coming soon so I’m looking forward to putting them down and having a nice patio.


----------



## DrEskimo

Turf all done 

Here was a shot last night, and then early this morning when me and the OH enjoyed a tea and chocolate Panettone...weather was so nice I could nearly believe I was in Italy 



















Shed ordered today, so should be here in a few weeks and that will be the garden and house complete...!!


----------



## Arvi

This thread is awesome! I admire your hardwork and designs. Bet its great to get it ready for the summer. Well done.


----------



## DrEskimo

Arvi said:


> This thread is awesome! I admire your hardwork and designs. Bet its great to get it ready for the summer. Well done.


Cheers buddy!

Yea so nice to have the garden done now. Looks great from the backdoors...a far cry from the mud pit it's been for over a year now...!

Shed is being delivered on 22nd May. Price included delivery and assembly, so for once I can take a step back and do nothing...!

Went for a pent roof one with log-lap and Georgian 4-pane windows each side. Similar to this, but with a solid door (1/2 glazed was a £260 upgrade that was a bit too much...!):


----------



## enc

Great you are doing as much as you can yourself :thumb:

is there a particular reason you went so high with the fencing ? it looks a bit claustrophobic with the garden being long and narrow. maybe it will look different as it matures ?


----------



## DrEskimo

enc said:


> Great you are doing as much as you can yourself :thumb:
> 
> is there a particular reason you went so high with the fencing ? it looks a bit claustrophobic with the garden being long and narrow. maybe it will look different as it matures ?


Yea I think you're right, but it suits us really well as it gives us just that bit of privacy that is hard to achieve with these old terraced houses.

The left side wasn't us. We are lower than the neighbours and they put in a 4ft fence themselves. We put in a 6ft one on the other side because we wanted the privacy and the neighbours pee'd us off a bit! It's a great little house, but I doubt I'll be able to put up with how much you are on top of each other. The internal walls are just 1 brick thick and it's so easy to hear everything and you are overlooked so easily. I put a cavity stud wall downstairs, which works really well that I wish I planned to do it upstairs too (arguably where it matters most!).

Won't be long till we are looking to move on for bigger space, at least semi-detached and our own driveway. House prices are just so high though...


----------



## dal84

DrEskimo - That patio and grass looks brilliant.

I love threads like this. We have just bought a house, not moving in until July due to being stuck in a rented place until then.

We are currently doing up the downstairs, excluding kitchen for now as that is a big expense.

Garden will be done next year but I really like the idea of grass inside a patio area, like you have done :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate

dal84 said:


> DrEskimo - That patio and grass looks brilliant.
> 
> I love threads like this. We have just bought a house, not moving in until July due to being stuck in a rented place until then.
> 
> We are currently doing up the downstairs, excluding kitchen for now as that is a big expense.
> 
> Garden will be done next year but I really like the idea of grass inside a patio area, like you have done :thumb:


We have just done the opposite, we did the bedrooms and bathroom.

Now we're moving on to the downstairs.

Garden will probably be a 2020 project..


----------



## dal84

Sicskate said:


> We have just done the opposite, we did the bedrooms and bathroom.
> 
> Now we're moving on to the downstairs.
> 
> Garden will probably be a 2020 project..


We are doing the bathroom also.

We figure when friends and family come round, they will spend most time downstairs, it's also where we will spend most of our time too.

Certainly opened my eyes to just how expensive house improvements are!


----------



## DrEskimo

@dchapman88 @wish wash

Thought I'll move the discussion to my thread here rather than create a new one.

OK sorry I understand what you mean by the bottom rail now. I notice that the top of my door is also quite thin, so could it just be the door design?

In reply to your PM dchapman, don't worry about slating my door mate, it's fine! Please be honest as I want to get it sorted!

So basically I'm looking at possibly replacing the weather strip along the side where the door shuts to something bigger to create a better seal, and maybe look at replacing the entire bottom part to something like the Maxlex....although it might be too late for that now...?

And we are all agreed that my  contractor got a cheap door, and cut corners on ensuring it was properly sealed...?


----------



## dchapman88

DrEskimo said:


> @dchapman88 @wish wash
> 
> Thought I'll move the discussion to my thread here rather than create a new one.
> 
> OK sorry I understand what you mean by the bottom rail now. I notice that the top of my door is also quite thin, so could it just be the door design?
> 
> In reply to your PM dchapman, don't worry about slating my door mate, it's fine! Please be honest as I want to get it sorted!
> 
> So basically I'm looking at possibly replacing the weather strip along the side where the door shuts to something bigger to create a better seal, and maybe look at replacing the entire bottom part to something like the Maxlex....although it might be too late for that now...?
> 
> And we are all agreed that my  contractor got a cheap door, and cut corners on ensuring it was properly sealed...?


Yeah mate it really can't be bespoke
the joint on the bottom rail won't be able to take much hardship

Ideally the stiles and top rail should finish about 100mm 
Bottom rail 215mm
Those would be my ideal figures

A 55mm thick door again would have been the ideal for your heat loss issues


----------



## DrEskimo

dchapman88 said:


> Yeah mate it really can't be bespoke
> the joint on the bottom rail won't be able to take much hardship
> 
> Ideally the stiles and top rail should finish about 100mm
> Bottom rail 215mm
> Those would be my ideal figures
> 
> A 55mm thick door again would have been the ideal for your heat loss issues


Top = 55mm
Sides = 110mm
Bottom = 80mm

It was a really odd shape door to begin with (as shown in my photo in the other thread), so maybe that's why? Its a oddly long and narrow doorway I think?

I'll have a look into replacing the side trim first and go from there I think....

don't suppose you fancy coming to Herts for a job mate...:lol:


----------



## dchapman88

DrEskimo said:


> Top = 55mm
> Sides = 110mm
> Bottom = 80mm
> 
> It was a really odd shape door to begin with (as shown in my photo in the other thread), so maybe that's why? Its a oddly long and narrow doorway I think?
> 
> I'll have a look into replacing the side trim first and go from there I think....
> 
> don't suppose you fancy coming to Herts for a job mate...





DrEskimo said:


> Top = 55mm
> Sides = 110mm
> Bottom = 80mm
> 
> It was a really odd shape door to begin with (as shown in my photo in the other thread), so maybe that's why? Its a oddly long and narrow doorway I think?
> 
> I'll have a look into replacing the side trim first and go from there I think....
> 
> don't suppose you fancy coming to Herts for a job mate...


That's the joy of bespoke 
Size doesn't matter, you make what fits. 
Counting your bricks I'm assuming the frame height is about 1750mm (roughly)

That leaves loads of room for a 215mm bottom rail, 200mm lock rail, 100mm transome rail & head. 
43mm off for frame minus 15mm rebate 
6mm for gaps
1086mm for your panels!

(Quick maths by the way incase any of that's wrong lol)

Anyway I can always supply and deliver a door and frame but I doubt you'd wanna pay our fitting cost to come all that way lol


----------



## DrEskimo

dchapman88 said:


> That's the joy of bespoke
> Size doesn't matter, you make what fits.
> Counting your bricks I'm assuming the frame height is about 1750mm (roughly)
> 
> That leaves loads of room for a 215mm bottom rail, 200mm lock rail, 100mm transome rail & head.
> 43mm off for frame minus 15mm rebate
> 6mm for gaps
> 1086mm for your panels!
> 
> (Quick maths by the way incase any of that's wrong lol)
> 
> Anyway I can always supply and deliver a door and frame but I doubt you'd wanna pay our fitting cost to come all that way lol


Ha, don't even know what half of those words mean so don't worry 

Yea I don't really have the appetite for fitting another new frame and front door, but will certainly try and replace the stripping and potentially look at doing something with the bottom bar.

I also want to get a weather bar fitted to the bottom on the outside of the door to divert rain. No idea why that isn't there....

Thanks for all your help :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88

If u want to know anything else drop me a PM


----------



## DrEskimo

So a couple of updates, and I'm nearly ready to wrap this up...!

Spent a couple of weekends scraping/chemically stripping/grinding away years of different layers of masonry paint on my window sills to get them ready for painting.










All sorts of different colours...!










Misses decided on the same grey as the door, so it all matches!
Just need to cover those vents that I filled with cement (as we replaced the floating floor with cement during the build). Thinking of cutting some slate to size and then just siliconing it on top like a little roof.










And yesterday we got the shed delivered! Very happy with the look at build quality  The cat certainly seems proud of it...










The keen eyed among you will notice that it's not exactly in the right position....well there is a reason! I have the armoured cable routed at the back corner, so asked them to leave it out so that I can get round there and sort out the wiring to the shed. Thinking of using a junction box at the back, as there is a cavity between the shed and the fence behind.

They assured me it would be no problem to push it into position once we are done....we shall see on Sunday as hoping to get father-in-law down in the morning to give me a hand 

Oh and the grass is doing exceptionally well. I mowed it the other day as it was ridiculously long....my mowing skills leaves a lot to be desired....


----------



## enc

DrEskimo said:


> So a couple of updates, and I'm nearly ready to wrap this up...!
> 
> All sorts of different colours...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s it was ridiculously long....my mowing skills leaves a lot to be desired....


Very smart :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi

Nice, i like those slabs

Actually i've just back through some of your older post, very nice, the house looks great.


----------



## DrEskimo

Cheers guys!

Spent Sunday wiring up the shed with two internal sockets, one external socket and a light. Routed the armoured cable to a external junction box at the back. Used black trunking inside and tried to make it all neat!

Set up the table I made using reclaimed wood and some iron legs I got made up from eBay. Was going to be the desk in the office, but it was too tall and chunky so makes a great work bench for the shed. Will post some pics of all the detailing gear and tools organised when I get around to sorting it all out 

Garden - finished!


----------



## Danjc

Great job and that grass seems to be doing really well. 
Are you getting an electrician in to connect your installation to your internal consumer unit.


----------



## DrEskimo

Danjc said:


> Great job and that grass seems to be doing really well.
> Are you getting an electrician in to connect your installation to your internal consumer unit.


Yea the grass is growing at a ridiculous rate. I cut it only last week!

Yea my father-in-law is a electrician so he already connect the cable to the internal consumer unit and ran it outside all ready. Just a case of feeding into the shed


----------



## Danjc

DrEskimo said:


> Yea the grass is growing at a ridiculous rate. I cut it only last week!
> 
> Yea my father-in-law is a electrician so he already connect the cable to the internal consumer unit and ran it outside all ready. Just a case of feeding into the shed


Thats handy for you I'm just about to get an electrician in for the same thing. I'm happy doing most of it myself but just need some advice from a sparky and for him to connect it up.


----------



## SteveTDCi

The cat needs to go .... they leave fur on roofs of convertibles, all cats should be like the one in austin powers


----------



## DrEskimo

Danjc said:


> Thats handy for you I'm just about to get an electrician in for the same thing. I'm happy doing most of it myself but just need some advice from a sparky and for him to connect it up.


Plumber as well...! He wired and re-plumbed the whole house 

Not only was it a massive cost saving (estimate around £30k in labour at least...), but it's also nice to know the job was done well.



SteveTDCi said:


> The cat needs to go .... they leave fur on roofs of convertibles, all cats should be like the one in austin powers


Not a chance! He's my little mate :thumb:


----------



## Danjc

Really handy then ! And like you say you know you are getting a good job done which is always a fear if getting someone in to do something. 
What are you going to do now you have about finished with all your spare time !


----------

